# Looking to buy Fisher EZ-V 9'6"



## Dro202 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello, im in the market in purchasing a Fisher EZ-V 9'6"3 plug, something in decent conditions. I live in CT but willing to travel for the right one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Getting hard to find in decent condition since they are all over 15 yrs old at this point. Will lyk if I see any


----------



## Dro202 (Dec 17, 2016)

JFon101231 said:


> Getting hard to find in decent condition since they are all over 15 yrs old at this point. Will lyk if I see any


Yea thats going to be the hard part of it lol, but thank you!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just curious, is there a reason you are looking for an EZV specifically?


----------



## Dro202 (Dec 17, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> Just curious, is there a reason you are looking for an EZV specifically?


Lol yes I like to collect diffrent fisher products


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

this guy has few different v's
Fisher Stainless XtremeV XV V plows 9.5' 9.6 - auto parts - by owner... (craigslist.org)


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> this guy has few different v's
> Fisher Stainless XtremeV XV V plows 9.5' 9.6 - auto parts - by owner... (craigslist.org)


Unfortunately those are all XV's and he's looking specifically for an original EZV


----------



## Noelie84 (Oct 5, 2018)

Dro202 said:


> Hello, im in the market in purchasing a Fisher EZ-V 9'6"3 plug, something in decent conditions. I live in CT but willing to travel for the right one. Thanks in advance!


The 9.5's don't pop up too often around here; mostly the 9.5's were bought by contractors and then used until they couldn't be used any more, lol. But I'll keep an eye out in the local CL & FB Marketplace for you.
You may want to give these guys a call, too. They've got a ton of old Fishers on hand and may have the one you're looking for.

https://maine.craigslist.org/ptd/d/gardiner-always-buying-and-selling/7264359184.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> this guy has few different v's
> Fisher Stainless XtremeV XV V plows 9.5' 9.6 - auto parts - by owner... (craigslist.org)


"If you are looking for like-new plows, these are NOT it"

I admire his honesty


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

EZ-V are generally going the way of the dodo because Fisher has priced the required control harness and controllers ridiculously. 

For LESS money, you can generally get a newer yellow (and sometimes even stainless) XtremeV than an EZ-V, and as a benefit you have a MUCH faster pump that also stacks much higher. 
Add the 2 plug fleetflex battery and control harnesses new and used controller for $400 plus you are setting yourself up for the future, not the past.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

He messaged me privately yesterday and I gather he already found his EZ-V over the weekend


----------



## Dro202 (Dec 17, 2016)

cwren2472 said:


> He messaged me privately yesterday and I gather he already found his EZ-V over the weekend


Yes that is correct, thank you guys for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Dro202 said:


> Hello, im in the market in purchasing a Fisher EZ-V 9'6"3 plug, something in decent conditions. I live in CT but willing to travel for the right one. Thanks in advance!


You might wanna give Brandmens a call in Norwalk


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> You might wanna give Brandmens a call in Norwalk





cwren2472 said:


> He messaged me privately yesterday and I gather he already found his EZ-V over the weekend





Dro202 said:


> Yes that is correct, thank you guys for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes


----------

